

Using pry in production - sephine
https://bugsnag.com/blog/production-pry

======
colinbartlett
If you use pry in production on heroku you don't need to do anything special
like have a separate machine. Since every time you run it, Heroku spins up a
new dyno, it has zero effect on the rest of your running platform.

~~~
Titanous
Until you start making ActiveRecord calls...

------
rb2k_
Unrelated to pry, related to bugsnag:

Thanks for providing the service. We use it at Acquia for Ruby, PHP and
Javascript and are really happy with the product. We've discovered quite a few
small edge cases and hickups in our apps. They happen rarely and mostly with
older accounts / random network timeouts / ... and while they don't really
bother users, they are still fun to fix :)

------
MaxGabriel
Cool. I'd really like to use pry for my production console. Is there a way to
start a Rails Pry console in production without forcing my coworkers to do the
same?

A slight twist on 'Pry in Production' I've done is to drop a call to
`binding.pry` in the code on a staging server. Then I can step through
production data and inspect what's going on.

~~~
michaelmior
Installing the pry gem doesn't stop anyone from using irb if they prefer.

~~~
MaxGabriel
The way the article does it (using pry rails) will make 'rails console' use
pry, so it does affect my coworkers.

[https://github.com/rweng/pry-
rails/blob/master/Readme.md](https://github.com/rweng/pry-
rails/blob/master/Readme.md)

~~~
michaelmior
Ah, got it. I misunderstood your question.

------
ufmace
That's pretty cool. What I'd really like to know, though, is if anybody knows
how to drop into a pry-debugger debug session during a unit test.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Just binding.pry works for me in rspec. Does that not work for you?

~~~
ufmace
Thanks, I'll give it a try, though I'm using Minitest. I haven't really tried
much yet on that front; I mostly just got to the point of realizing that this
issue I'm working on now is really going to be a pain to get figured out
without a debugger.

For this project, I just switched, like a month or so ago, to an all-Vim
workflow. I mostly feel more productive in it so far, but a real debugger is
the one thing that I had been putting off figuring out.

------
mchail
The prompt customization is a great idea! My team just added it to our
production build.

